# Flat Light lens



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use the Hi-yellow iridium for flat light, cloudy, snowing, nighttime. seems to work the best


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Switched from oakley hi persimmon/hi yellow to iOx photochromic, red sensor. What a difference in the storm,grey flat light of mt bachelor.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oakley Crowbar Replacement Lenses - h.i. yellow lens - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Goggles > Replacement Goggle Lenses > Men's Replacement Goggle Lenses


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I use Spy's pink contact (my avatar pic) on partially cloudy to cloudy days. I've used it on days it's puking snow and it works fine. I suppose a yellow would be better on the darker days.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pale yellow lense for lowlight/thread


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i've been caught out with my oakley yellows on a sunny day too, they worked great..for fog (90% of the time here) they've saved my life, literally


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

looks like i should go with h.i yellow.....thanks fellas


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

direride said:


> Whats everyone use for a lens on mad cloudy or low light days?
> I got a clear for night, dark for blue bird.....was thinkin about some kinda red or soft tinted for flat light days.
> 
> Opinions?
> ...


If you're looking to get wild with some new snowboard goggles... checkout our El Kabong... It comes with a yellow lens for low light and a dark lens for sunny days... 

VonZipper El Kabong


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

VonZipper said:


> If you're looking to get wild with some new snowboard goggles... checkout our El Kabong... It comes with a yellow lens for low light and a dark lens for sunny days...
> 
> VonZipper El Kabong


While I think over $200 (in Canada) is ridiculous for a pair of goggles I have to say those are some pretty awesome looking goggles. Probably the best of all the new quick change styles coming out.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

A little pricey... But we are stoked on the feedback!!


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

i've had great luck with the pink iridium lenses in all conditions... easily outperformed my buddy's yellow electrics..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Jublo?*

Anyone with experience with Jublo Zebra 2>4 goggles/lenses?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

neni said:


> Anyone with experience with Jublo Zebra 2>4 goggles/lenses?


I'm thinking those must be one of your whacky european things...

like good food and functional democracies.. :dizzy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You forgot coffee! :laugh:

Yes, they are French Meteor - Looking for the perfect line... | Products | Julbo Eyewear


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

neni said:


> You forgot coffee! :laugh:
> 
> Yes, they are French Meteor - Looking for the perfect line... | Products | Julbo Eyewear


Hey, we know how to make proper coffee over here at least!


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> Hey, we know how to make not entirely undrinkable coffee over here at least!


fixed that for ya


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

blondieyo said:


> fixed that for ya


Oh shush. I'll have you know that at least I know how... Put me in front of a nuova simonelli Aurelia, some freshly roasted beans, and a mazzer major, and I'll work wonders


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> Oh shush. I'll have you know that at least I know how... Put me in front of a nuova simonelli Aurelia, some freshly roasted beans, and a mazzer major, and I'll work wonders


Well one day I might just put you to the test! haha /threadjack


----------

